# Keeping different species of reed frogs together?



## Sling (May 30, 2007)

Hi,

Basically i have spare tanks, and im looking to get more phibs. Local reptile shop said they could get spotted reed frogs in. Could i keep these with the two painted reed frogs i currently own? 

Peter


----------



## Sling (May 30, 2007)

anyone know? or have an opinion on weather i should try it or not..


----------



## harryallard (Apr 19, 2008)

i always wondered this, they are usually sold together.
research where they're from, if it's the same area, then just do a month's quarantine then put them together.


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

My advice would be that when you did put them together you should put aside a long period of constant observation, at least a day, followed by a period of watching them several times a day for at least a week.
Of course watching our animals is a pleasure, just need to do a lot more in the beginning.
Read every thing there is re their natural environment. For example red eyed treefrogs like plants with large leaves and they cling to the underside whereas my grays treefrogs were more in the open.It maybe that altho the reeds are closely related, they might require slightly different environments, try and replicate this as much as poss.
I take it for granted that your reeds are much the same size ect. I've never kept them so can't give any direct advice.
Perhaps you could post some feed back to any probs you meet so that we can all learn and advise if we have any experience.
Good luck.
cheers arthur


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hyperoliidae ("reed frogs" and others) is a vast family of similar-ish looking frogs. Although they may look similar, or be confusingly alike and difficult to identify (more often than not just leading to mixed batches of "reed frogs") their husbandry can be completely different.

Your best bet is not to take the chance unless you are certain it is a good idea (firm information and knowledge that suggests they will cohabit well in one environment)
Research both species and see what you come up with, I personally, wouldn't 

Given that "painted reed frog" can mean any of usually 3 species, good luck!

Lotte***


----------



## Sling (May 30, 2007)

hmm m thanks for replys. There are three different types of painted reed frogs you say???? Well this is a pic of one of mine, i love him! 










Anyone know what type he is? 
Its a shame reed frogs arnt so popular  i think theyre great.

Peter


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

He's a rather cute _Hyperolius marmoratus, _also called the Marbled Reed Frog... to make things simple!!! :whistling2:

I've never kept this species though, I have kept and bred the spotted _Hyperolius puncticulatus, _so I can't offer any comparison of the two 

Lotte***


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've kept a few over the years. As stated above care between the reed frogs can vary soo much keeping mixed reed frogs groups is hard. However, if you pick the right species it can be done. Sometimes you may have to create little neich's in the tank though and do alot of research. Andrew and pollywog is very good for imformation, he helped me out alot when i had mine.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

My other concern would be disease. A lot of reeds are WC.


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

I kept 3-4 species together for some time and never had any problems. Provided that the species are from the same region and have plenty of space to get away from one another, and you ensure that all are getting fed properly then you should not have problems. I found them to be delightful, colourful and very interesting frogs and there was never any competition as they are very docile animals.


----------

